# 1DX or 1DX2 - that is the question



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been intentionally paying way too much tax withholding through the year. Come February, I should get decent amount money back. So the big question is, should I get 1DX for ~$5k, or wait for 1DX2 for (maybe) $7k around late-summer (or early winter) (just guessing, no knowledge on price or release date).

I've been trying to read the speculations on the 1DX2 features, but nothing solid there. Will it have enough improvements to make it worth the extra money and wait?

Current 5D3 does great, so no immediate need to upgrade. There's big sports tournament in May, but I've already given hope of having 1DX2 by then.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 31, 2014)

I have taken route 2, but who knows when it will arrive. If it isn't here by the summer I will be getting some Profoto B1's and the next body will have to wait, again.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I have taken route 2, but who knows when it will arrive. If it isn't here by the summer I will be getting some Profoto B1's and the next body will have to wait, again.



I'd be surprised if they release in less than 6 month announcement time, so almost certain it won't come by summer.

Also I don't like to be too early adopter, unfortunately even the flagship models are not tested that great recently. So I'd prefer to wait month or two from the release.

Choices, choices...


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I waited 3 years for the 1Ds IV. Still waiting.

Good luck with the fantasy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 31, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> I waited 3 years for the 1Ds IV. Still waiting.
> 
> Good luck with the fantasy.



I have been running mine for six, I don't remember running film cameras that long!


----------



## kyle86 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would wait 

Rent a 1DX for the tournament 

Hopefully its coming soooooon


----------



## nonac (Dec 31, 2014)

tpatana said:


> I've been intentionally paying way too much tax withholding through the year. Come February, I should get decent amount money back. So the big question is, should I get 1DX for ~$5k, or wait for 1DX2 for (maybe) $7k around late-summer (or early winter) (just guessing, no knowledge on price or release date).
> 
> I've been trying to read the speculations on the 1DX2 features, but nothing solid there. Will it have enough improvements to make it worth the extra money and wait?
> 
> Current 5D3 does great, so no immediate need to upgrade. There's big sports tournament in May, but I've already given hope of having 1DX2 by then.



That isn't the best way to save money to make a purchase. Put the money in a savings account and let it earn some interest, albeit a small amount. That's better than letting the Feds hang out to it and use it.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

kyle86 said:


> Rent a 1DX for the tournament



Not bad idea in theory, but due to location I'd need to rent for ~20 days. That'd be around $1k I guess, so I think I'd rather shoot with my 5D3 and use the 1k on booze (so I might think I'm shooting with 1DX).


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

nonac said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I've been intentionally paying way too much tax withholding through the year. Come February, I should get decent amount money back. So the big question is, should I get 1DX for ~$5k, or wait for 1DX2 for (maybe) $7k around late-summer (or early winter) (just guessing, no knowledge on price or release date).
> ...



I think they pay small interest, no? Also, if I didn't save the money that way, I'm sure my wife would find a way to spend the money on something useless like jewelry, clothes and shoes. I'd much rather spend the money on camera gear and shoot her naked


----------



## slclick (Dec 31, 2014)

You have a great body already ,flaunt it


----------



## Orc (Dec 31, 2014)

So when do we see THOSE pictures? ;D


----------



## tpatana (Jan 1, 2015)

slclick said:


> You have a great body already ,flaunt it



..what she said


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2015)

No, the _real_ question is 1DX2 or 1DX3 1DX3 or 1DX4. Or maybe the 1DX5, that'll be killer. 

Honestly, questions like this are meaningless, something better is always around the corner. If you need it now, buy it now. If you want it now, buy it now. If neither, wait for what's next. If you're the sort that must always have the latest and greatest, you'd better preorder every new version when the queue opens, so you have the most time possible with your new gear before you preorder its successor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 1, 2015)

I kind of agree, but often it just takes a little something to make what you want appealing enough over what you have. 

There are features on the 1DX I would love to have, but there are aspects of it I am not impressed with (for my personal use). Whilst I agree a MkIII et al will 'knock the pants off' a MkII, if the MkII gives me enough incentive to buy into it I will, the MkI does not. For most of my work a 5D MkIII would be a 'better' camera than my 1Ds MkIII's, but often enough it wouldn't, hence the 1 series. Until that next camera with my preferred feature set comes along I am relatively happy plodding along with the MkIII's, and, should one die, I'll probably get a secondhand 1DX to get me through.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, the _real_ question is 1DX2 or 1DX3 1DX3 or 1DX4. Or maybe the 1DX5, that'll be killer.
> 
> Honestly, questions like this are meaningless, something better is always around the corner. If you need it now, buy it now. If you want it now, buy it now. If neither, wait for what's next. If you're the sort that must always have the latest and greatest, you'd better preorder every new version when the queue opens, so you have the most time possible with your new gear before you preorder its successor.



It's the same question as with computers (or almost any electronics), at what point does it make worth buying the next one, compared to waiting for the next-next.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 1, 2015)

There is no timeline (outside of Canon) for a 1DXII.

Nor is there anything about a 1DsIV.

The only certainty is that the 1DX prices are pretty low now in comparison to MSRP, so if you have the $$$ and the need or want, then why not?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2015)

Canon has stated recently, that they will not release a new pro camera model unless they feel that there is a significant improvement. A 1DX successor will likely not be a high MP body, but no one has any idea as to what it may end up being.

Rumors for a new high MP body seem to point towards a mirrorless camera for studio use along with a new set of lenses. Studio use usually means slower AF and fewer FPS. 

I'd say that you should grab a 1DX now, while prices are low. They typically start rising again in January, so if the past history is any indicator, prices have bottomed out. The one wild card that is not included in past price trends is the US dollar continuing to rise against the Yen. If that continues, there will be a lot more gray market deals which will force prices down.


----------



## tron (Jan 1, 2015)

To be (1Dx) or NOT to be (1DXII) that is the question ... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No, the _real_ question is 1DX2 or 1DX3 1DX3 or 1DX4. Or maybe the 1DX5, that'll be killer.
> ...



Exactly, and it's the same answer: If you need it now, buy it now. If you want it now, buy it now. If neither, wait for what's next. 

I have a 17" MacBook Pro that's >3 years old, I put a 1 TB SSD in it and it runs great – I don't _need_ to replace it. I _would like_ a new 17" Retina MBP, but they don't make them. Should I get a 15" Retina MBP? I don't need it, I don't really want it, so no. Now, if I happen to drop my 17" MBP out of my 2nd floor den window which I inexplicably left open in spite of the sub freezing temps, then I'd _need_ a new MBP and would get the 15" Retina MBP as the closest thing to what I want. 

These shouldn't be hard decisions, assuming you can accurately define your needs and wants and assess how the current products meet or do not meet them (without consideration of future products, because while they'll most likely be 'better' the how and when are unknown).


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2015)

The constant asking of should I wait for something unannounced and as real as a unicorn here on CRF always makes me scratch my head. Use what you have, grow in technique and utilize all functions your current gear has until your shooting needs require a different device. I just remember that photographers of the past would FREAK over a T1i. We are spoiled. period.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Apple upgrades every year almost like clockwork. The model they are selling now is well overdue an upgrade.
I really have enough computers but could use a new laptop, the next big upgrade I am buying a MacBook Pro. W

With Canon 1D bodies it is years between releases. When they do it probably isn't going to be what you expected. 

It is much easier waiting on Apples next upgrade. Buy the 1Dx.


----------



## jcunder (Jan 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Do you mind me asking where you purchased your 1TB SSB drive for your MB Pro 17. I also have a MB Pro 17 and have been wanting to upgrade to a SSD, but have had a hard time trying to find one that size.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



One of the problem is that I don't need 1DX, probably ever. But I do want one. So I'm trying to get some discussion about the current one versus the coming new one, in hopes to clear my mind which one I should get. Many times just writing it out helps to lean towards certain decision, and for sure it never hurts to get opinions from other people too. Of course at the moment this is somewhat tough one since Mk2 is not out yet, we don't know the actual specs or even price. If it's just an incremental improvement with $10k price tag, for sure I'll take Mk1 then. But if it's the best thing invented since sliced bread, and costs only $7k, I'm sure to go for Mk2.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2015)

jcunder said:


> Do you mind me asking where you purchased your 1TB SSB drive for your MB Pro 17. I also have a MB Pro 17 and have been wanting to upgrade to a SSD, but have had a hard time trying to find one that size.



It's a Crucial M500 960GB SSD, I think ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## RGF (Jan 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> jcunder said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind me asking where you purchased your 1TB SSB drive for your MB Pro 17. I also have a MB Pro 17 and have been wanting to upgrade to a SSD, but have had a hard time trying to find one that size.
> ...



New MBP can not be upgraded. Which I could upgrade my 13" MBPR, but ... I would add more RAM and possibly swap out SSD from 512GB to 1TB.


----------



## RGF (Jan 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> I've been intentionally paying way too much tax withholding through the year. Come February, I should get decent amount money back. So the big question is, should I get 1DX for ~$5k, or wait for 1DX2 for (maybe) $7k around late-summer (or early winter) (just guessing, no knowledge on price or release date).
> 
> I've been trying to read the speculations on the 1DX2 features, but nothing solid there. Will it have enough improvements to make it worth the extra money and wait?
> 
> Current 5D3 does great, so no immediate need to upgrade. There's big sports tournament in May, but I've already given hope of having 1DX2 by then.



Time line is optimistic. But if you get an early specs not the 1Dx 2 please let me know.

As you have undoubtedly learned from everyone's comments, it is very hard to know what Canon plans and from the latest comments Canon will introduce fewer new products (unlike Nikon which introduces incremental improvements to milk the must upgrade every cycle). 

Bottom line: is there something that the 1Dx can not do that you have reason to believe a newer camera will be able to do in a reasonably amount of time. If so, go for it.

Rich


----------



## telemaq76 (Jan 2, 2015)

i agree, it s a good question, 1DX is a bit old now, and not that cheap, price brand new is same than 3 years ago, around 5500 euros in my country . then buy 5500 for a camera if the MKII is announced in few days/monthes...I would be happy to buy a 1DX today, but 4000euros for a used one...if mk II comes 6000 soon, it s a good question, and not the same that buying a computer, outdated after 3 monthes. I m waiting next weeks, one new body will be announced i guess...


----------



## dgatwood (Jan 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jcunder said:
> ...



Not entirely true. The RAM is soldered, I think, but the SSD is a removable stick, and at least one company builds upgrades in that form factor.

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Air-Retina/Apple-MacBook-Pro-Retina-2012-Drive-Internal-Flash

I just wish somebody built something bigger than a terabyte. My three-year-old MacBook Pro can be upgraded with dual 2 TB drives, for a total of 4 TB. My nine-month-old MacBook Pro can't go any bigger than the tiny 1 TB drive that Apple shipped in it.

With that said, even though I wish *my* MacBook Pro were thicker and supported real hard drives (or at least provided four SSD slots instead of one), I'm glad my mother's isn't. (It fell out of an overhead bin on my head last week....)


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2015)

My bet is that Canon is in the process of phasing out their 500nm fabrication line, and that means the 6D, 5D3, and 1DX will have to be upgraded to use new sensors....

That said, the volume of 1DX sales is by far the smallest of the three. It would be easier to make enough 1DX sensors for the foreseeable future and keep them in storage. My bet would be the 6D gets replaced, the 5D3 gets replaced, and then the 1DX gets replaced last..... and that's a long wait!

Keep in mind, none of us know what Canon's plans are. A 1DX2 might be announced later on today, it might be in 3 years... none of us know, we just make guesses and speculate.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> My bet is that Canon is in the process of phasing out their 500nm fabrication line, and that means the 6D, 5D3, and 1DX will have to be upgraded to use new sensors....
> 
> That said, the volume of 1DX sales is by far the smallest of the three. It would be easier to make enough 1DX sensors for the foreseeable future and keep them in storage. My bet would be the 6D gets replaced, the 5D3 gets replaced, and then the 1DX gets replaced last..... and that's a long wait!
> 
> Keep in mind, none of us know what Canon's plans are. A 1DX2 might be announced later on today, it might be in 3 years... none of us know, we just make guesses and speculate.


We don't know if they're still making the cameras, what their stock levels are or even if they've already started building any of their replacements...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2015)

It's hard not to fall in love with 1DX once have your hands on it


----------



## dgatwood (Jan 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> That said, the volume of 1DX sales is by far the smallest of the three. It would be easier to make enough 1DX sensors for the foreseeable future and keep them in storage. My bet would be the 6D gets replaced, the 5D3 gets replaced, and then the 1DX gets replaced last..... and that's a long wait!



Agreed. I would expect the 6D to be updated on a schedule that's slower than the rebels, but faster than the higher-end pro bodies. My money was on approximately a two-year cycle, which would make the 6D mark II about a month and a half past due. I would not be at all surprised to see it updated "real soon now".

With that said, I would expect the 5D to be on a three-year cycle, which means I'd expect it in a couple of months. So if I'm wrong about the two-year number, it could come out first. Or they could shock everybody by releasing both of them in March.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> It's hard not to fall in love with 1DX once have your hands on it



I might consider used (or refurb maybe) 1DX while waiting... I'm sure it's great body, but I feel it's not great enough compared to 5D3 to justify the cost. That's why I think I should wait for 1DX2. OTOH, if Canon had great deal on refurb (w/ warranty), buying one and selling when 1DX2 comes out wouldn't be much waste of money.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 3, 2015)

dgatwood said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > That said, the volume of 1DX sales is by far the smallest of the three. It would be easier to make enough 1DX sensors for the foreseeable future and keep them in storage. My bet would be the 6D gets replaced, the 5D3 gets replaced, and then the 1DX gets replaced last..... and that's a long wait!
> ...



In my mind, 6D was some sort of bastard hybrid between FF and crop. It seems to me they felt there was gap between lowest FF (5D3) and best crop (7D), and they wanted to add something in that gap. So they took some stuff from FF level and slapped in things from crop level, and voila, you get 6D.

It had lot of good features too, but the AF alone was a show-stopper for me. My shooting I need higher end AF and 6D was not good enough. For many other purposes, it's same as 5D3.

So my guess:

5D4 announcement soon, maybe in <2 months. Followed by 1DX2 announcement 1 month after that.

5D4 shipping end of summer ($4k), 1DX2 ($8k) shipping end of year.

And early next year the strip-down version of 5D4 -> 6D2 for $2.5k.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 3, 2015)

I can help here. You have a 5DIII and some lenses????? Take $100 and join Canon CPS. Best money you will ever spend. Free check and cleanings, 20% off repairs, priority service (you go to the head of the line on repairs) and............FREE EVALUATION GEAR! Big tournament coming up??? I expect it is time to evaluate a canon 300mm 2.8L to go with that 5DIII. Or, evaluate a 1DX. Join CPS, evaluate a lens or camera, and wait until the end of the year. You have a fine camera, 1DX is going to get a good bump, and if you are going for the top of the line you want CPS anyway. So, one year from today you are going to be rocking a 1DX2, have a 5DIII for a backup, and be gold or platinum CPS member. Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## tpatana (Jan 3, 2015)

SwampYankee said:


> I can help here. You have a 5DIII and some lenses????? Take $100 and join Canon CPS. Best money you will ever spend. Free check and cleanings, 20% off repairs, priority service (you go to the head of the line on repairs) and............FREE EVALUATION GEAR! Big tournament coming up??? I expect it is time to evaluate a canon 300mm 2.8L to go with that 5DIII. Or, evaluate a 1DX. Join CPS, evaluate a lens or camera, and wait until the end of the year. You have a fine camera, 1DX is going to get a good bump, and if you are going for the top of the line you want CPS anyway. So, one year from today you are going to be rocking a 1DX2, have a 5DIII for a backup, and be gold or platinum CPS member. Sounds like a plan to me



That is interesting idea. But do they allow ~3 week evaluations?

I think 200/2 would be my first choice, although 300/2.8 wouldn't be too shabby either. Or the 1DX. Or maybe get the lens, and then bribe some local photog to take 3 weeks off and borrow his/her 1DX so I get both


----------



## tpatana (Jan 3, 2015)

Canon website:

_Members may evaluate each item on their respective "Evaluation List" for a period of ten (10) days, starting when the loaned product is shipped to the member and ending when Canon receives the loaned product back._

So it's really only about 5-6 days of usage :'(


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 4, 2015)

tpatana said:


> I might consider used (or refurb maybe) 1DX while waiting... I'm sure it's great body, but I feel it's not great enough compared to 5D3 to justify the cost. That's why I think I should wait for 1DX2. OTOH, if Canon had great deal on refurb (w/ warranty), buying one and selling when 1DX2 comes out wouldn't be much waste of money.



There have been several sales of brand new 1DX's in the ~$4300 range. Not refurb.

Probably grey market, which may or may not matter, depending on where you are located.

That is roughly the same price people are trying to sell "used" models for.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 4, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I might consider used (or refurb maybe) 1DX while waiting... I'm sure it's great body, but I feel it's not great enough compared to 5D3 to justify the cost. That's why I think I should wait for 1DX2. OTOH, if Canon had great deal on refurb (w/ warranty), buying one and selling when 1DX2 comes out wouldn't be much waste of money.
> ...



ATM looks like it's $4624 for grey market.

Not sure if I want to drop that much on a camera without knowing for sure it's covered under warranty.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd bet no one will see the 1Dx Mark II by then so get a 1Dx now. If you want, sell that 5D, but as many have said, why wait if you want it now?


----------



## mbiedermann (Jan 5, 2015)

tpatana said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Given the characteristics you mentioned wanting (AF and FPS) and since you presumably are focusing (pun intended) on sports photography should you consider a 7D2. Many reviewers describe it as an APS-C version of the 1DX. This might give you an acceptable compromise...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2015)

nonac said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I've been intentionally paying way too much tax withholding through the year. Come February, I should get decent amount money back. So the big question is, should I get 1DX for ~$5k, or wait for 1DX2 for (maybe) $7k around late-summer (or early winter) (just guessing, no knowledge on price or release date).
> ...




AMEN +10000 Good Lord I think my brain just exploded upon reading that. Have we really fallen apart so badly as to entrust the government with making us a short term savings account? You just gave them interest free use of your money for a year. Ugh sorry, it's the financial planner in me, not the photographer on this one. Maybe I should create a financial planning for independent photographers program?? Haha!!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2015)

Now for the camera itself. You either buy the quintessential, most highly regarded and most widely used professional sports and wildlife camera body produced today or you wait for a unicorn that doesn't exist and have no idea what specs it will have, when it will come, and how much it will be. I too require a body like that but right now its more cost effective for me to rent it once a year when i really really need it. 

I assume the new body will almost certainly have DPAF, built in Wifi (maybe) and probably no more than 20-24MP with the same caliber or better of low light performance and an even more ridiculous AF system with 14+ FPS.

But that's total pie in the sky nonsense because it doesn't exist yet. I do however think we will be hearing something of one at some point in 2015.

If you really need it now and the work you do with it will pay for the camera in under a year, then get it. If not. Wait. Rent for now when you need it...unless of course you'll need to rent it 10 times and spend over 3k doing so. Then it makes sense to buy it because of the resale value


----------



## Greatland (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I was shooting a MK IV, that I still have and I thought that it was the provbial end of the rainbow camera, UNTIL I GOT MY 1DX.....Made me a better photographer and I know that I have much to learn with that camera...having said this I can't wait for the next generation 1DX to come out...I am having fun trying to figure out just what the improvements will be though! Faster shutter speed? That is somthing that all of us action shooters would love to see....better auto-focus? Yep.....better low light capabilities? Ditto on that one too....


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> AMEN +10000 Good Lord I think my brain just exploded upon reading that. Have we really fallen apart so badly as to entrust the government with making us a short term savings account? You just gave them interest free use of your money for a year. Ugh sorry, it's the financial planner in me, not the photographer on this one. Maybe I should create a financial planning for independent photographers program?? Haha!!



Let me ask question, which one is better way to save for $5k+ camera:

1: Spend all my money each month
2: Pay extra $400 on tax withhold each month, spend all the remaining money each month, and get $5k return at one time the following year

I do small amount of other investments too, I'm happy to discuss with you if my plans are good or not. Feel free to PM me if you want to give me some advice.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2015)

One strange thing is that there has been almost no rumors about 1DX2 lately. Is that normal?

I could guess two reasons:

1: There's not much happening, and/or there's been problems and it's been delayed
2: It's pushing closer to announcement and they are making extra effort to keep it secret so 1DX sales don't tank

[Wishful thinking]
There's currently $800 MIR on the 1DX. Maybe they already have plan to announce 1DX2 soon, and they know the 1DX sales will slow down after that. So currently they'll try to reduce the inventory as much as they can before the announcement. Maybe even start reducing the factory lines? Anyone here work at the factory? Inside insight?


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would think that the last cycle of development announcement to general availability of the 1DX would be considered a failure. What would Canon gain by repeating this event with a 1DXII or 1DsIV?

I suspect that the next model will be announced when it is ready to be shipped. There is a (seemingly) large pent-up demand for a 1DsIV, so having inventory onhand would be a smart move. Certainly better than ~1 year from announcement to availability.

The $800 MIR on the 1DX could be taken as a way to lower MSRP without actually changing the numbers. The pro's that needed one already own it. Now Canon is trying to sell to the people that didn't want to pay MSRP.

Canon is very good at keeping secrets. Look at all of the 100-400II lenses that were stockpiled and not one single leaked photo or spec sheet until things were at the distributors.

If you buy a 1DX now, it will not become worthless when the 1DXII comes out, nor will it stop taking pictures, even if the replacement is announced "next week"- if anything, the prices on the 1DIV would tank.

Just get one and enjoy it until the $8k replacement comes out.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> If you buy a 1DX now, it will not become worthless when the 1DXII comes out, nor will it stop taking pictures, even if the replacement is announced "next week



These are wise words for the OP.

If the 1DX meets your requirements, than buy it if you can afford it. Only wait for the mythical 1DX2 if the 1DX would not satisfy your needs and you know for a fact that the 1DX2 would.

What do you think that you could not do with a 1DX that you would be able to do with the imaginary 1DX2?

The best time to buy a camera is always about 2 years from now. ;D


----------



## tpatana (Jan 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a 1DX now, it will not become worthless when the 1DXII comes out, nor will it stop taking pictures, even if the replacement is announced "next week
> ...



True, wouldn't be bad option to get used or refurb 1DX while waiting. One problem is that no-one wants to sell theirs, so used ones are really rare.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 6, 2015)

tpatana said:


> True, wouldn't be bad option to get used or refurb 1DX while waiting. One problem is that no-one wants to sell theirs, so used ones are really rare.



Check out the Buy and Sell section at Fred Miranda's site.

Plenty of them for sale. 

There was a recent deal on a grey market one recently in the Canon section. 

Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 3, 2015)

there is still no information about 1dx2, maybe first rumours in august, for a camera available in january....plus a delay of 4 monthes..+ a 2 monthes to wait the adobe upgrade to edit the raw files, then maybe from now you can edit the raw of 1dx2 in 18 monthes or 2 years !...i think we have time to buy a 1dx


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> there is still no information about 1dx2, maybe first rumours in august, for a camera available in january....plus a delay of 4 monthes..+ a 2 monthes to wait the adobe upgrade to edit the raw files, then maybe from now you can edit the raw of 1dx2 in 18 monthes or 2 years !...i think we have time to buy a 1dx


Given the great prices - I wouldn't hesitate to buy one if it fits your needs. The 1D X Mark II will certainly be a better camera, but will also be far more expensive, especially at full MSRP!


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 5, 2015)

absolutly and maybe 1dx2 will be better camera ...or just different camera, better in low light but less pixels ( 16? ) on more pixels but slower or IQ not tthat good, or better in high iso and bad in low iso with banding..i don t consider the 1dx better that my current 1ds3 wish delivers better image quality at iso-200.
the 1dx is a great balance camera ( except low iso quality not that great ) . I really don t know what to except from the 1dx2, maybe a sony/canon foveon like sensor with a huge gap in quality


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd assume a 1DX2 would first appear at the Olympics and then general sale afterwards.
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bust.
The 1DX is fantastic. You've want to be a hell of a photographer to be better than it.
When you better than it then buy the 1DX2


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 8, 2015)

slclick said:


> You have a great body already ,flaunt it



"That's what she said" . . .


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sold on not buying a 1D-X, it doesn't have a silent shutter or headphone jack.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 8, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> I'm sold on not buying a 1D-X, it doesn't have a silent shutter or headphone jack.



How interesting our differences are. I shoot mostly concerts and sports, neither of which do I give a care about the sound of the shutter. Especially the concerts . . . ;D And if I have to shoot silently, I'll break out the 5D3.

As for the headphone jack, who shoots video with a 1DX anyway? ???


----------



## charlesa (Apr 11, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sold on not buying a 1D-X, it doesn't have a silent shutter or headphone jack.
> ...



Try shooting ballet or a classical concert with the 1DX shutter cluttering away... you will get plenty of killer looks from patrons and organizers alike.

AFAIK usually 1D body updates tend to revolve around major sporting events; 2016 is Olympics and European Football championship year.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 12, 2015)

charlesa said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



Exactly my point.

If I need silence I have the 5D3.

Otherwise, who cares what the sound volume is . . .


----------

